# Heat & Glo Tiara II



## Dogmeat (Sep 5, 2008)

I've found someone selling a new Heat & Glo Tiara II. The price is attractive: $750. 

I've read a few posts here that suggest this stove is now a low quality product. Any additional thoughts? Is this stove worth buying and is $750 a good price?

Thanks!


----------



## webbie (Sep 5, 2008)

Same company that makes Quadrafire - some of the most highly respected pellet and wood (and gas) stoves......

It may not be the top-top-top of the line, but this company invented the direct vented fireplace and makes decent stuff (in general). The stove sells for well over 2K, so if it is in decent shape it may be quite a deal.....


----------

